# 36 Dayton Huffman Safety Streamline



## 55tbird (Aug 4, 2013)

My 36 Safety Streamline is finally starting to come together.Special thanks to Jim (JAF/CO) and (john) for their fabrication skills and Nate (npence ) for help locating hard to find parts. Pictures are of when I got the bike and its current state. I'm getting close.  Mike


----------



## RJWess (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks great. Are you just in need of the seat?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Ahhh---another sweet Huffman! Looking good Mike. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 4, 2013)

So...I'm hoping the black and white photo is the more recent one?


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 7, 2013)

Oo, i like thes bikes so much! Love it!


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 10, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> Oo, i like thes bikes so much! Love it!




Me too - one of my favourite models.


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 13, 2013)

*Man*

I have a near mint cindition original B-7 waiting for a safety to come around. Really the huffman I want the most . Even more than the lit tank really . So what's reproduction in the bike ? Just curious?


----------



## 55tbird (Aug 15, 2013)

*Repo parts??*

The base of the front light is a repop and is still being tweaked to fit. Good luck finding an original original one. The fenders and battery box were carefully fabricated and the guard was extended from an original. Just found the correct seat so this one will be next in line for restoration. These bikes are extremely rare and it feels good bringing this classic back from the dead.  Mike


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 15, 2013)

55tbird said:


> The base of the front light is a repop and is still being tweaked to fit. Good luck finding an original original one. The fenders and battery box were carefully fabricated and the guard was extended from an original. Just found the correct seat so this one will be next in line for restoration. These bikes are extremely rare and it feels good bringing this classic back from the dead.  Mike




Congrats - can't wait to see it when it is done - ...and I agree about the rarity of these beautiful bikes.

Actually in a time when tanks were all the rage I appreciate any company that took the risk to go out on their own with a tankless bike like these Safeties.  Twinbars too,  ...both ended up with tanks in the end but they started out unique. Same with the Colson Commander.  I believe the whole tank/no tank think really adds to the rarity. Clearly kids 'needed' tanks on their bikes and tankless sales just weren't good. There are so few tankless bikes around today.

I also notice that the tankless bikes that had tanks added later (Twinbar/Streamliner) are extremely rare too.  To be honest I think in business terms these bikes were a bit of a failure but that doesn't stop them being some of the most beautiful bikes made from that era.  I certainly think the addition of a tank to Twinbars was a failure - they just don't quite work on the minimal design of those bikes.  The Super Streamliners are beautiful but alot more 'normal' looking on the front just like all other bikes. But the tankless/Safety Streamliner is unique front and back - in every way. I like them both but if I had to choose I'd go for a Safety. They are just are just a model entirely unto themselves. Even the colours are something else. Clearly innovatative - the designers must have thought they would just do their own thing and come up with their own design completely without being pushed into the conventional tank bike designs of the day.  They are very special bikes made of totally unique parts. No corners cut in order to remain true to the concept and design. If only the world still functioned like that. Almost every part is incompatible with other regular bikes. 

I think that's a good thing. But it also makes them very hard to find and complete that's for sure. You can't buy other bikes to get parts for them as you can with almost all other brands and models.

Sorry to go on....  I'm preaching to the choir here.  Hopefully 55t will post the 'after pics' - I'll bet she'll be a real beauty!


----------



## EmmaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

Good work! its really giving the vintage feel too. Maybe not the blue color though. Its a little too loud for that type of cycle.


----------

